# Neat Early Hibbard Tricycle - General Feedback - 20's ?



## cr250mark (Feb 6, 2016)

Any Feedback would be Helpful.
IM assuming mid to late twenties ?
Im assuming all OG PInstiping.
Serial # on headtube going vertical . Any ideas on tracking this.
May have interest to sell.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful old Hibbard. Great that it still has its head badge to ID it. For age, I'd say more like late teens to early 1920s. By the mid-1920s most trikes were sporting long spring seats like the bicycles of the era. Terrific find!

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 9, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> Beautiful old Hibbard. Great that it still has its head badge to ID it. For age, I'd say more like late teens to early 1920s. By the mid-1920s most trikes were sporting long spring seats like the bicycles of the era. Terrific find!
> 
> Dave





Headbadge reads Spencer Bartlett Chicago 
Hibbard 
Model is : courier .
Hibbards come around here and there but have not been able to track much on this one 
Appreciate your info dave thank you 
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you for posting the neat photos of it. It's the oldest Hibbard I've ever seen photos of. There's been one or two for sale on ebay over the years but they were a little newer with the long spring seats. I believe the pinstiping on yours is original and I just now noticed the wood hand grips. Pretty sure those are original too, and reinforces the earlier dating for the trike.

Dave


----------



## locomotion (Feb 11, 2016)

very nice tricycle, PM me if your interested to sell grows
my interest to buy might also be there   
where you located?


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 12, 2016)

locomotion said:


> very nice tricycle, PM me if your interested to sell grows
> my interest to buy might also be there
> where you located?




Thx for feedback and interest I will be in touch . 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 19, 2016)

cr250mark said:


> Thx for feedback and interest I will be in touch .
> Mark





Just noticed for the first time on top rear step brace it has stamped June 12 1915 patent date.   
Maybe a little older than I thought.


----------

